# Mediaeval Lives by Terry Jones



## Brian G Turner (Feb 7, 2015)

Just finished reading this highly entertaining book about the living history of mediaeval England. 

It looks specifically to explore the following general professions/archetypes:

Peasant
Minstrel
Outlaw
Monk
Philosopher
Knight
Damsel
King

Much of the time Terry Jones ends up challenging preconceptions of the period with a sometimes wry writ, and it's always interesting.

Even more so because he actively seeks to overturn some of the propaganda not simply caused by film and TV, but even our own "official history", with an interesting challenge to our list of recognised kings in the last section.

Always entertaining and a good strong read, never dull, would definitely recommend this for anyone looking to do further research into the mediaeval period.

ADDED: Apparently the book accompanies a BBC TV series of the same name, which unfortunately I missed. Luckily, it appears that some of the episodes may be available on YouTube:


----------

